# The Coronado Theater



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is a link to updated pictures of my theater.
Comments and questions welcome.

www.socalht.com/ray

Enjoy
RayJr


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I saw your theatre build on another well known forum :bigsmile:
Very nice clean look theatre...and some very nice gear as well..:T..Well done..


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks :bigsmile:

RayJr


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

The Coronado Theater looks great. Nice work.

That is a really nice, and expensive Preamp/Processor. What make you choose the Lexicon?

Kind of have your speaker to electronics budget out of balance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Great job on the theater, love it. What kind of lights did you run around the trim on the ceiling by the way?


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

mazersteven said:


> The Coronado Theater looks great. Nice work.
> 
> That is a really nice, and expensive Preamp/Processor. What make you choose the Lexicon?
> 
> Kind of have your speaker to electronics budget out of balance.


Is there really a speaker to electronics budget? ..or is it best to just combine the speakers that you really like the sound of with quality electronics 

Just my .02
RayJr


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice room. 

Did you do it all yourself or hire it out?

Hellrazer fan eh?


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

MatrixDweller said:


> Very nice room.
> 
> Did you do it all yourself or hire it out?
> 
> Hellrazer fan eh?


Thank you....
The room shell and electrical was built by a contractor to my print specs.
Then I installed all the audio/video wiring and gear..and calibrated everything.

RayJr


----------



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

I like your window covering idea....what are the dimensions and did you make or purchase the boxes?

Ron


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Great job on your room, Lexicon is a great Pro, my friend has the 12 and my dad has the 8B, even I have the Lexicon RT-10........it all looks great and no doubt sounds great!


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks
I really like the Lexicon..this is my 4th version (DC-1, MC-1, MC12, MC12HD)
I personally feel that it is the best sounding 10 channel (7.3) processor out there...Love my Logic 7.

RayJr


----------

